# I had to do it



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

Gunshow this past weekend one of the dealers had a NIB U date code 9mm
P226 never fired old dealer stock, in the yellow cardboard box. I had my FNP 9mm with me to pick up some extra mags he asked to see it. 10 minutes later he was the new owner plus $cash to me. Monday called CDNN pick up the replacement on Saturday afternoon.

First time I ever had a dealer do something like that. Usually he would have wanted me to give him $500 on top or something ridiculous like that.

The gun show in Myrtle Beach had the largest number of patrons I have seen in the last 10 or 12 years at it.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice!

I never hear stories like that. Like you said, they usually want you to give them your gun for next to nothing.



> U date code


?? I thought date codes were always 2 letters?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The "U" is part of the serial number and has nothing to do with the date code. Here is my P226 to show where to look. Under side of the slide at the muzzle end directly opposite from the front sight.










SiG Date codes are two letter combinations under the proof marks. "KA" in this case translates to 1990. They decode as follows:

A = 0
B = 1
C = 2
D = 3
E = 4
F = 5
G = 6
H = 7
J = 8
K = 9

The letter "I" is not used so as not to be confused with a number 1.


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

Growler67 said:


> The "U" is part of the serial number and has nothing to do with the date code. Here is my P226 to show where to look. Under side of the slide at the muzzle end directly opposite from the front sight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All it shows are the proof marks no date. I guess I'll have to pay Sig the $12.50 for the letter. Box is marked in german 226-x. Target is also undated. No importer mark either


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Lots of GIs/Airmen bring back firearms purchased during tours in Europe. My brother brought back a Walther P-38 he bought through the PX system in Germany in the '80s, along with a couple of sweet high-end German air rifles. Guns purchased through the PX/BX system have no import markings. Pretty common to see guns like this if you frequent shops near stateside military bases. 

Nice choice, by the way; enjoy!


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

Usually not in NIB condition, though. I also don't know why no date code?
Very unlike the Germans not to maintain complete records. Sig won't research the S/N until I send a written request along with $12.50.


----------

